# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Как подружить Seagate c Linux

## Макcим

На новых ядрах Linux 3.15.x внешний терабайтовый HDD Seagate работал нестабильно, сначала "плавала" скорость чтения/записи, потом случился kernel panic. Проблема вызвана реализацией USB Attached SCSI, которая возникает на USB 3.0 при использовании USB 2.0. 

Решение простое - необходимо отключить USB Attached SCSI на проблемном устройстве. Подключаем HDD и набираем в консоли 


```
lsusb -v
```

Ищем параметры idVendor и idProduct Вашего HDD диска. Запишите их в формате Vendor_ID:Product_ID:u Должно получиться что-то вроде 0x046d:0xc045:u

Становимся рутом и выполняем:


```
echo 0x046d:0xc045:u > /sys/module/usb_storage/parameters/quirks
```

Перезагружаемся и выполняем

```
cat  /sys/module/usb_storage/parameters/quirks
```

Если в результате Вы увидите

```
0x046d:0xc045:u
```

значит проблема решена. На некоторых дистрибутивах файл quirks обнуляется после пезагрузки и проблема остается.

В таком случае каждый раз перед подключением диска выполняем от рута


```
modprobe -r uas usb-storage && modprobe usb-storage quirks=0x046d:0xc045:u
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

